# ID needed please



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry about the picture quality but I will try to describe it as best as I can. 
I found this couple days ago and let it go cause I didnt think anything of it.

i got this weird thing in my tank and i dunno what it is it moves like a snail its white,has tentacles but it doesn't have a shell like a snail and it goes on the rocks. 

I dont know if it is a snail and just lost its shell and cant find it. or do snails die if they loose there shell?




Please any thought would be great!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

stomatalla snail. these are good, and they will reproduce in the aquarium.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

ok great thank you!


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

took another pic with diff camera for everyone to see what it looks like


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yupp stomatalla, they are good.. and interesting little buggers.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey yes they are, I today got more corals and one of them had a tiny starfish is he bad or good?


----------

